# PS4 selling for 34k on Shop Clues.



## Gollum (Dec 11, 2014)

Online Sony Playstation 4: Play The Future First Prices - Shopclues India
*i.imgur.com/8iezI4A.png


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2014)

This website I am always unsure of buying from it.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This website I am always unsure of buying from it.



Zupitex can be trusted


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Zupitex can be trusted


Zupitex you mean the seller? Ever bought anything from this seller?


----------

